# Why should we save the earth???



## jp317 (Sep 13, 2011)

*what is the one thing we love the most*​
Chocolate 28.33%Video Games 28.33%Ladies 1354.17%Pizza 00.00%Alcohol 14.17%Mountain Dew 14.17%Coffee 28.33%Cigarettes 14.17%Andriod 28.33%Football00.00%


----------



## jp317 (Sep 13, 2011)

Earth, is the only planet with Chocolate!!


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I say let er burn. JK


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Coffee


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mountain Dew and Cigarettes


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"scarmon25 said:


> Mountain Dew and Cigarettes


**** - ok I suppose 
Mountain dew - flat lemonade


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Mountain Dew and Chocolate!! ,,,, I'd pass on the cigarettes and coffee tho


----------



## jp317 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mountain Dew is great


----------



## jp317 (Sep 13, 2011)

what about the ladies


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

jp317 said:


> what about the ladies


Guess I've been married so long I though piece and quite would be nice. LOL. Seriously. We gotta have the laddies.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

true forsure need the ladies

sent using tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"jp317 said:


> what about the ladies


Damn right we gotta have them


----------



## jp317 (Sep 13, 2011)

ok so far we got

1.Ladies
2.Mountain Dew
3.Chocolate
4.Coffee
5.Cigarettes

going to have to add 
6.Video Game
7.Pizza
8.MMA
9.Football


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dude we forgot the main two! Android and alcohol!


----------



## jp317 (Sep 13, 2011)

ur right


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Need a PC or Linux box to fix the bricked androids


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

lol need to update the list

sent using tapatalk


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

"scarmon25 said:


> I say let er burn.


I agree. Why should we even bother to lift a finger to do anything? Lol. But seriously, let er burnxD


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

it is 
I can smell the smoke

sent using tapatalk


----------



## jp317 (Sep 13, 2011)

wow u can smell the smoke, i think it time for u to move somewhere down-wind or at less pass it some one else.... hehe


----------



## jaysibe712 (Aug 25, 2011)

***** wins!


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

jp317 said:


> wow u can smell the smoke, i think it time for u to move somewhere down-wind or at less pass it some one else.... hehe


lol.......................


----------

